# Van spots in Spokane?



## RACC00NHands (May 26, 2021)

I’ve been living in my van for about 3 months, and got to Spokane about a week ago, planning to spend a couple months because I know a couple people up here and I got a job offer. I have never had a harder time finding spots than here. The Walmart’s don’t let you park, and there’s no BLM land anywhere near. I’ve only found one reliable spot, but I’d like enough that I can rotate frequently. I’m also facing the issue of not having a stealthy vehicle. I’m in a vw, which wasn’t a problem in bend, OR, but I’ve already been recognized a couple times. I’m also a small woman and I get kind of spooked easily. Maybe I should move on, but I need the work. Does anyone have any tips, or spots they’d share?


----------



## lizZzard (May 26, 2021)

I like using the website Free Camping Near You | Go Camping for Free! - https://freecampsites.net/ I’m not sure if it will have things for Spokane specifically, but can give you locations close to that area as well! I’ve used it to camp/park for free across the U.S.  (was stayin in a Honda Civic wagon so zero stealth 
Oregon is really easy with the van dwelling definitely my favorite state too so far! 
Good luck!! Stay safe


----------



## RACC00NHands (May 30, 2021)

lizZzard said:


> I like using the website Free Camping Near You | Go Camping for Free! - https://freecampsites.net/ I’m not sure if it will have things for Spokane specifically, but can give you locations close to that area as well! I’ve used it to camp/park for free across the U.S.  (was stayin in a Honda Civic wagon so zero stealth
> Oregon is really easy with the van dwelling definitely my favorite state too so far!
> Good luck!! Stay safe


Doing my best, thank you


----------



## TheFreemanguy (May 31, 2021)

Sullivan park in the valley.


----------



## RACC00NHands (Jun 1, 2021)

TheFreeman said:


> Sullivan park in the valley.


Thanks for the info, I’ll check it out!


----------



## TheFreemanguy (Jun 1, 2021)

Snowgirl said:


> Thanks for the info, I’ll check it out!


No problem. It id the homeless transient park in the area. Just keep to yourself and you'll be fine. I wondered there last year


----------



## DarbyTrash666 (Jun 20, 2021)

Snowgirl said:


> I’ve been living in my van for about 3 months, and got to Spokane about a week ago, planning to spend a couple months because I know a couple people up here and I got a job offer. I have never had a harder time finding spots than here. The Walmart’s don’t let you park, and there’s no BLM land anywhere near. I’ve only found one reliable spot, but I’d like enough that I can rotate frequently. I’m also facing the issue of not having a stealthy vehicle. I’m in a vw, which wasn’t a problem in bend, OR, but I’ve already been recognized a couple times. I’m also a small woman and I get kind of spooked easily. Maybe I should move on, but I need the work. Does anyone have any tips, or spots they’d share?


So I am from spokane originally.. of you head south on freya next to the interstate there are full empty blocks where some rv people camp.. I have parked there and not had issues.


----------

